

Show HN: My side project Catch a Fishli, a game to catch fish on Twitter - hemartin
http://catchafish.li/

======
hemartin
This game has not been hugely successful...well, it only has 10 registered
players. I would like to hear your thoughts and ideas how to make it more
addictive and fun.

